# Miniwargaming uk closes down



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.miniwargaming.co.uk/



> ALL GOOD THINGS MUST COME TO AN END...
> 
> MiniWarGaming UK is very sad and disappointed to announce that the online store will cease trading with immediate effect.
> 
> ...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

never heard of them.....which is most likely the actual reason they are closing.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah.. considering this is the first time I've heard of them too, its likely poor exposure thats done them in.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

miniwhatnow?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess none of you use youtube.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

aboytervigon said:


> I guess none of you use youtube.


and by that you mean?, if you mean they have vids on youtube good for them...however why would I search for vids done by something I've never heard of?, you wouldn't, because you've never heard of them to search for them, pretty obvious.


----------



## renren (Mar 30, 2010)

wow i am from the us and even my gaming group knows of them sad u guys dont


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, I'm surprised so many of you have never heard of them before. They are one of the most active miniwargaming clubs on Youtube, they post tons of stuff and make many useful videos and tutorials.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

So the next question is can we adopt any of their now 'homeless' tutorial makers?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Wow, I'm surprised so many of you have never heard of them before. They are one of the most active miniwargaming clubs on Youtube, they post tons of stuff and make many useful videos and tutorials.


then maybe people should of told us about them if they were so great, can't be that amazing if nobody could be bothered to tell everyone else about them.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I have to agree with Stella on that one... if they were any good, why did no-one tell others about them?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Cause pretty much everyone knows about them but don'w worry its only miniwargaming uk thats closing down miniwargaming will keep going strong.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

aboytervigon said:


> Cause pretty much everyone knows about them


obviously that statement is wrong


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Cause pretty much everyone knows about them but don'w worry its only miniwargaming uk thats closing down miniwargaming will keep going strong.


I didn't know about them either.

So that's at least 4 members who've posted on this thread from different walks of life who had no clue they existed.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

because in the UK we already have loads of good wargaming shops, they offered nothing i couldn't already get for the same or cheaper.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry about that statement its not true but its one of the main us ones uk is pretty recent so i guess thats why.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

They run a forum with almost half a million posts and provide the wargaming community with heaps of decent videos.

Being US based though they don't get mentioned anywhere except Dakka as 99% of US wargamers use that backward shite hole exclusively. Ten minutes of browsing their weird forum script is enough to drive me to insanity...

Wayland is the place to buy anyway... the rest are all have a go livingroom warriors.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

its a shame really, they also had a gaming club that i go to called 'powerfist gaming' not run my mwguk but more hosted by them. it'll be interesting to see where the club goes more than the site if im honest.


still, never a good thing :/


----------



## Galldrian (Apr 10, 2010)

Aaaah fuck it ad man we will live on regardless i am sure yourself and our member will bust a ball to keep it running roll on the tournament in may


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

And you would be surprised how many 40k players have never heard of heresy either. Just because you all have not heard of them doesn't mean they were shit or they did not have an impact on the game.

That being said I have heard of them but do not really know much of them, they are an online retailer that is going under, that is pretty damn common now a days.

And Jez only 98% use dakkadakka now a days .


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Actually, they're based in Canada and they have branches in the US. They recently started a branch in the UK, but it didn't do anywhere near as well as the US and CA branches. Add on top of that the fact that you guys in the UK have BitsandKits, Wayland, etc, explains why most of you probably haven't heard of them. Shame they're shutting the UK branch down, but I never saw a point to them opening there in the first place, what with the aforementioned sites dominating the bits market in the UK.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

I use their forums love the site and the people that sucks.


----------



## Dynamike (Jul 13, 2009)

I talked of them a little bit in the GK thread not too long ago and a while back they even had ads on heresy about them if I'm not mistaken. They were offering painting tutorials picturing a sad unpainted space marine 

Said space marine looked a lot more proud after being painted! :so_happy:

They often have a very comical approach to their videos and are quite entertaining. I've dealt with them in the past, offer good service and I'll even tell you a secret, often they put candies in your order! ^_^ yum yum!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Galldrian said:


> Aaaah fuck it ad man we will live on regardless i am sure yourself and our member will bust a ball to keep it running roll on the tournament in may


i hope you are right man, powerfist is by far the most fun gaming club ive ever been to (its also the only non gw one haha)

perhaps stores thesedays need to work on a physical store that you can walk into before jumping onto the internet, since mwguk was a good online retailer. the 'shopping irl' experiance was quite poor tbh, never much stock and its quite out of the way.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

To be honest I've not heard of them myself, and Wayland is the gaff I get all my nerd stuff from (40k, FoW and various other bits over the years), Heresy where I get my nerd forum stuff from, and pasty where I arrange games and chat to my nerd mates.

There's not really other sites I venture too.


----------



## EdwardAcosta (Feb 22, 2011)

what they are canadian..????


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I _used_ to watch their videos, especially the battle reports, but I got tired of looking at _unpainted_ models... The were quite cool, before they started selling all of those learn to paint CDs and stuff... After that it was 90% adds, and 5% useful and 5% crappy intros.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

Its no surprise that the UK brach shutdown. Most of Miniwargammings fan base is in the west. too many rivals east. But yeah i feel bad for them cause i imagine its a shit load of fun living 40k like that. Over hear in the west most of the warhammer community knows about Miniwargamming, and watch them on the tube.


----------

